# Clutch Probs? Aftermarket?



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Anyone's clutch gone out here? If so, what is your suggestion for a good aftermarket clutch for $600 or less? My clutch hasnt had probs yet, but I might want to upgrade.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Repost....
LS7 clutch for $490.00 is what I recommend.:cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

How much for a lighter flywheel? Also does that include throw out bearing?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Repost....
> LS7 clutch for $490.00 is what I recommend.:cheers


That SLP Loudmouth (I) still $469.00 + $55 shipping???


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes the LM1 is still that price, and that price includes a flywheel! $200.00 for a throwout bearing.....:cheers


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Yes the LM1 is still that price, and that price includes a flywheel! $200.00 for a throwout bearing.....:cheers


Do you have to purchase the throw-out bearing or is it the same thats already in the car?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Also when I get the insurance settlement back from the accident I will be calling you for the SLP LM1.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

GTODEALER said:


> Yes the LM1 is still that price, and that price includes a flywheel! $200.00 for a throwout bearing.....:cheers



so, 490 includes everything I need? minus throwout bearing? It's a straight bolt in correct? 

Do you have one in your car yet? I really liked the clutch in the Z I drove.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

BlownGTO, you don't have to replace the throwout bearing (although recommended)....
HotRodGuy, that price includes the clutch disk, pressure plate, and flywheel. And to answer your question, I don't have a GTO anymore, and when I did, I had a Centerforce clutch.


----------

